# Gaggia Classic Problems



## Paregos (Sep 28, 2013)

Hi everyone,

I'm having some problems with my 7 year old Gaggia classic. No water to the group-head. No steam from the wand. The pump is making a normal noise, but it doesn't seem to be providing enough water. I've had the thing in bits (twice) cleaned the group-head, the Solenoid valve and the valve assembly - without any joy. Does anyone have a clue what could be causing the problem?

I personally think its the pump, but I'd love to hear a collective thought.


----------



## spinningwoman (Sep 25, 2013)

When you did the solenoid, did you dismantle it right down and take the spring assembly out? Mine didn't get sorted until I did that.


----------



## ronsil (Mar 8, 2012)

On the Gaggia Forum there is a very good thread with photos on how to strip & clean the assemblies when the machine is showing your symptoms.

I used it when I did my son in law's Classic a few months ago.


----------



## Paregos (Sep 28, 2013)

Yep, I did that, cleaned it out.


----------



## Paregos (Sep 28, 2013)

Hi Ron,

I can't see the links you have posted.


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

As you have serviced the sol/valve it does sound as if it is a pump problem.

Remove the water tank and use two glasses or jars to replace tank. Fill one with water and place the pump feed hose in it. The other one leave empty and place the OPV hose into it.

Put a back flushing basket in the P/filter or rubber disc .(if you do not have one you MAY be able to use 4 or 5 thicknesses of cling film in a normal basket).

Switch on the M/ch and see if you get a good flow from the OPV hose, If not it sounds like pump failing.

Check for any "PARTIAL" blockages in S/Valve or any ports in the M/ch ,otherwise I think it is pump.

If it is take numbers off existing to obtain same replacement


----------



## Paregos (Sep 28, 2013)

Thanks! I'll give this a shot.


----------

